# We Vibe 3 hurts wife



## Jeapordy (Aug 12, 2012)

I bought a WeVibe 3 for our mutual pleasure. We left it inserted during intercourse and orgasm. I loved it but my wife told me that she hurt for 3 days afterward. 
I'm pretty average size, and my wife was very wet. Has anyone one else had issues with the WeVibe? Are certain positions better/worse than others? We just did missionary. She is unsure about using it again. I would like to but don't want to hurt her.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

First toy I ever bought her...she's 54.
She said it was way too intense. She said the power was overwhelming and didn't even come close to arousing her.
She needs something with a very soft, subtle vibration.

She said she didn't see how that plus me would fit in her.
I then bought her Doc Johnson's Rabbit for Christmas. Haven't had a good opportunity to use it yet, but tonight sounds like the night.

As for the We-Vibe 3, I read it can double as a prostate/perineum stimulator, that is where mine is destined.


----------



## MySecretLuxury (Dec 6, 2012)

Everyone reacts differently to toys. The We-Vibe 3 might be too intense and big for her. The LELO Tiani is a little bit smaller, but that might also be uncomfortable for her. Maybe you should try the FixSation Couples vibe. It's a wearable vibrator attached to a panty that fits on top of her clitoris.

You can use the We-Vibe as a prostate/perineum stimulator or you can just use it during foreplay on her clitoris.


----------



## JWilliams (Jul 2, 2012)

I actually just purchase the we vibe 3 and the touch. I am anxious to try the 3 but I already know she will out last me lol

The touch is very soft and has some low settings. 

The concept is great. Maybe try using without inserting the g spot side. 

Lots of foreplay will should also help


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

My personal opinion...

Any type of vibrator is bad and can lead to sensory deprivation - in other words - desensitization.

Guys, do the work! It's fun to be the one who pleasures your SO. Learn what it is that she likes and enjoy the fact that you are THE MAN...

Vibrators are just bad...

Any toys we use do not vibrate.


----------



## JWilliams (Jul 2, 2012)

I still haven't tried our We vibe 3 yet. My wife didn't like the we vibe touch. She itched like crazy after using it from the vibrations. 

Like sitting on a spa jet to long


----------

